# Kohler k241 govenor problems



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

I just got my motor back from the shop that rebuilt it(Kohlar 10hp K241)

I had the shop do all the machining and they returned to me a short block all assembled.
I put the rest of it together and reinstalled it onto my 310D.It runs great but I am having trouble keeping the RPMs under controll.

I may have the linkage and govenor spring messed up,(I hope its not an internal problem)
It seems like the govenor isnt pulling the throttle back.

Any advice on where to start? Tory


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

do u have a manual to set the gov up correctly? if not u can download it at kohler


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Since you had the motor redone- id say they left it up to you to set the governer correctly, since you handed them the motor only.

Id get the manual and double check everything- linkages and all before adjusting the governer .


----------



## Tory (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the advice,I did oerder a manuel.I should have had one anyway.
I will wait,and try to set it acording to that.


----------



## parapower (Nov 30, 2010)

Tony u do not have to order the manual u can go to kohler and downlaod it for free all manuals
just print out the pagees u need leave the rest in a file on ur computer


----------

